# FAS New Invoice FEE



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Dear FAS Vendor Partner:
 
FAS views our vendors as partners. As such, we need to share in the billing costs FAS has historically absorbed such as client mandated invoice generator fees as well as our considerable investment in technology. This technology contributes toward your reduced administrative costs through automated billing and mobile technologies that give us a competitive advantage and will be a factor in returning us to prosperity together. Effective January 1, 2013, FAS will begin assessing a $2.00 management fee per each invoice submitted to us.

Our research shows the validity of this fee to be customary and reasonable as well as necessary to balance the financial commitments necessary to maintain our partnership with you. We appreciate your understanding and continued dedication as an FAS vendor.

For questions, please contact a Vendor Administration representative at[email protected]. 

Thank you for your continued support and hard work. 

FAS Executive Management
 

Response 

*Having just read the above FAS Vendor Blast, I'm having difficulty understanding the concept you are alluding too. Please provide the "Research" you speak of... if indeed we are "Partners" in this endeavor. We all have "overhead", it's the price of being in business. Do your Contractor's pass along to you as a Partner the increase in gasoline, the increase in supplies, etc. I for one never have.*

*I'm sorry to hear of your downturn in profits, but to issue an edict such as this is bad business. Lest we forget, it's the people in the field making the cash for FAS,*

*FAS recently reduced it's price schedule for services to the point that it already takes out more than the average National in the Industry. **This assessment is not acceptable to us, and if it means discontinuing work for FAS, then so be it.*

*Sincerely,*
 
JFM


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Dear FAS Vendor Partner:
> 
> FAS views our vendors as partners. As such, we need to share in the billing costs FAS has historically absorbed such as client mandated invoice generator fees as well as our considerable investment in technology. This technology contributes toward your reduced administrative costs through automated billing and mobile technologies that give us a competitive advantage and will be a factor in returning us to prosperity together. Effective January 1, 2013, FAS will begin assessing a $2.00 management fee per each invoice submitted to us.
> 
> ...


 

Are you freakin kidding me!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Are you freakin kidding me!


 
Down hill baby... they're on their way...an pickin up speed...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Dear FAS Vendor Partner:
> 
> FAS views our vendors as partners. As such, we need to share in the billing costs FAS has historically absorbed such as client mandated invoice generator fees as well as our considerable investment in technology. This technology contributes toward your reduced administrative costs through automated billing and mobile technologies that give us a competitive advantage and will be a factor in returning us to prosperity together. Effective January 1, 2013, FAS will begin assessing a $2.00 management fee per each invoice submitted to us.
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like they have lost their remaining clients. Couple this with the ABSURD Score card requirements and I am sure the door will be hitting the backsides of a lot of people (vendors) at their choice. FAS is going to have to be creative on how to retain their sparce vendors and be better to them. So on a lawn (45$) they would expect you to pay a 4.44% percent surcharge not to mention pay the sales tax in your area if applicable. GET BENT They need to do like they had done to us ... Let the vendors look at your books and do a cost analysis. TRIM THE FREAKING FAT. Your company is dead and with policys like this you are just sticking in the dagger and twisting it without regard to ANY thought of long term effects. YOU elected to do the Pruvan app thinking it muight give yiou a competitive advantage and YOU AND YOU ALONE should bear the costs of that. If I had to pay for it it would work not jump around like a meth head that is going through Dt's (withdrawls) and suck hte life out of a battery in 15 minutes. YES the most recent app upgrade is a DEFINITE step to the back. IF I were paying for it you as an employee of mine, that I rent or pay for technology services, need to MAKE IT WORK !!

PS with partners like this in you better own stock in KY or vasceline !!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Almost sounds like they have lost their remaining clients. Couple this with the ABSURD Score card requirements and I am sure the door will be hitting the backsides of a lot of people (vendors) at their choice. FAS is going to have to be creative on how to retain their sparce vendors and be better to them. So on a lawn (45$) they would expect you to pay a 4.44% percent surcharge not to mention pay the sales tax in your area if applicable. GET BENT They need to do like they had done to us ... Let the vendors look at your books and do a cost analysis. TRIM THE FREAKING FAT. Your company is dead and with policys like this you are just sticking in the dagger and twisting it without regard to ANY thought of long term effects. YOU elected to do the Pruvan app thinking it muight give yiou a competitive advantage and YOU AND YOU ALONE should bear the costs of that. If I had to pay for it it would work not jump around like a meth head that is going through Dt's (withdrawls) and suck hte life out of a battery in 15 minutes. YES the most recent app upgrade is a DEFINITE step to the back. IF I were paying for it you as an employee of mine, that I rent or pay for technology services, need to MAKE IT WORK !!
> 
> PS with partners like this in you better own stock in KY or vasceline !!


Man oh man, they're falling quick. When did you receive that email? I didn't receive it. FAStrack was awesome. Not sure why they went to Pruvan. Pruvan is fine for recurring services and inspections. But for bid work, initials and damage claim reports, no way no how. If they paid what they did back in 2009 I wouldn't mind the $2. However, FAStrack was very effective back then.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they didn't all have college degrees I might have been worried they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

_If they paid what they did back in 2009 I wouldn't mind the $2. However, FAStrack was very effective back then_.[/QUOTE]

Thano,
It's pretty much like the stance the NRA takes on gun control, any legislation anit-gun posts is opposed as once they get a foothold in your wallet, there's no stopping them. This info was posted on their photo site that you have to acknowledge to move-on within the system..


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry folks but any one still working for FAS is just begging for what they are giving.


They sucked so badly in 09 that I only worked for them a brief 3 months.
I can't imagine what its like now.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Man oh man, they're falling quick. When did you receive that email? I didn't receive it. FAStrack was awesome. Not sure why they went to Pruvan. Pruvan is fine for recurring services and inspections. But for bid work, initials and damage claim reports, no way no how. If they paid what they did back in 2009 I wouldn't mind the $2. However, FAStrack was very effective back then.


It came out Monday, vendor blast.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Traded on the NYSE....
says it all...they are a bottom line company asking once again for the boots on the ground to foot the bill for their profits...

GREAT RESPONSE JFM!!!!!!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JDRM said:


> It came out Monday, vendor blast.


I corresponded with 2 vendors and they have been to the uploader site in the past few days and neither have received this threat of 2$ per invoice. It is the usual inconsistent roll out for FAS that is consistent. The style of management used at, and this is NO joke, is CHAOS management. Perhaps it should be pull your head out and take a few deep breaths management. CUT THE STAFF AND TELECOMUTE ! NO office building is needed or one that is alot smaller.  The employees are in essence getting a non cash pay increase since they dont have to drive into work.

The performers comments before jambing in this video says it ALL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj5DccgBYeM

ENJOY


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

another way to suck you dry and not enjoy it thats just crazy before you know it they'll be charging you to send your check too,when i tried way back for them to go direct deposit,seems i was told they could'nt for some reason,not real hard to figure out.i would be very careful dealing with this company because i have a really bad feeling about them


----------

